
Sensor that can work underwater without a battery and send back data - jonbaer
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/20/mit-develops-a-sensor-that-can-work-underwater-without-a-battery-and-send-back-data/
======
Gys
> ... a transmitter that sends out sound waves underwater, which then hit
> sensors with embedded receivers, transmitting a tiny amount of energy in the
> process. The sensor then either uses that energy to answer back – or doesn’t
> ... effectively communicate in binary.

O yes, fish will love us even more.

